# Vid of KK and I in the ring



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GqKHe2XaTk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She is amazing to watch. Too adorable when she leaned up against the judge! Go Katie!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

She is such a great dog. She was giving you a hard time on the down and back though, lol. What show was this?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I really enjoyed the video! KK seems to be such a sweet dog.......................especially with the judge!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

This was in Deland yesterday. Here is part 2. You be the judge....


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

She was full of herself wasn't she, lol. Looked like she was having a good time though.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

She is a maniac! If I did not keep a lid on her, she would be grabbing the lead, grabbing my dress, bouncing up and down looking me in the eyes, barking, etc. haha Yeah, she has a fun time always.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gotta love adolescence, BB is doing the same things.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I still think she was the best looking Rottweiler in the group!


----------

